# WIP Nurgle Dreadnought



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I am currently bastardizing a Marine Dreanought into a hulking Nurgle-affiliated monstrosity. Props to Svartmetall for his awesome tutorials. A few pics below:




























I am looking for some feedback on where to go from here. Aside from dealing with some obvious mold lines and smoothing out a few sloppy transitions from GS to plastic, what else should I have?

One specific area that is troubling me is this bastards head. Should I keep it the way it is? Should I cut the damn thing off and sculpt a demon face on there? 

Another specific area is the back of the model. I have broken it up with a bunch of the nodule things, but should I be throwing something else onto it? It looks awfully plain in comparison to the front, and I am just stumped as to what to do about it.

Anyway, my ramble is over. What say the community?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sweet Nurgle man! I can't wait to see this thing painted!


----------



## Eyesolate22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome job as for the face i don't think it matches the front very well poking out of the growths and all also on the back you could try to put some Great pestilence funnels, like stubby hollow tubes with a rot look around them


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

you could go for a soul grinder kind of theme for the back and have the spine showing, or like a forgeworld conversion i think, where there is skin torn around the bulging spine maybe????


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I normally don't like people's attempts at "nurgleizing" things, but this one is awesome, really like the sacks all over it.

The back, I would just make sure you rust it up nicely when you paint it, or add a little decay to the metal in the modelling stage. Or add in some little nurgle sacks arranged like the nurgle symbol (which seems absent)

The face - give it some fly eyes, would really top off the sacky look.

Max rep for you (an odd thing from me)


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I have decided what I will do with the face, which will involve a somewhat distended mouth and a large bulbous eye. 

I will also be adding some texture the the "gut" and "shoulder" areas, to give the surface a more torn/sickened look. 

I will post pics of the progression once I am able to. Might be a bit, as I am leaving for a holiday w/ the wife in a few days. Keep ya posted!


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great looking conversion. +rep


----------



## UDLT (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice, definitely riddled with pestilence


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

A lot of good nurglizing here.

I think the terminator head is out of place and looks sort of lost in there.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I normally don't like people's attempts at "nurgleizing" things, but this one is awesome, really like the sacks all over it.
> 
> The back, I would just make sure you rust it up nicely when you paint it, or add a little decay to the metal in the modelling stage. Or add in some little nurgle sacks arranged like the nurgle symbol (which seems absent)
> 
> ...


Sigged....

"I normally don't like people's attempts at "nurgleizing" things, but this one is awesome, really like the sacks all over it. "

Also cool nurgle model man can't wait to see it painted,


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I think the terminator head is out of place and looks sort of lost in there.


Yeah, my thoughts exactly. It looked like it would work, but as the model developed it worked less and less. Will need to try to fix that.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it doesn't look nurgley enough yet. I suggest getting your hands on some nurgle bits and adding those. something that would loook very nice is if you bought a small handful of Chaos Daemon Nurglings and had them sitting on the dread or on the base or something. It definitely needs more than just the basic nurgle greenstuff routine, though.


----------

